
Ask HN: Startups that are killing it around Diversity and Inclusion? - nhuynh3
What startups are leading examples of smaller companies that are committed to Diversity and Inclusion in tech? (and why?)
======
lynnetye
This is more specific to engineering teams, but I'd say that if a company has
a diverse engineering team, they're doing a pretty good job with diversity
overall:

[https://www.keyvalues.com/diverse-engineering-
teams](https://www.keyvalues.com/diverse-engineering-teams)

Even better than just having diverse team members, here are engineering teams
that list "Actively Practices Inclusion" as one of their top values:

[https://www.keyvalues.com/values/actively-practices-
inclusio...](https://www.keyvalues.com/values/actively-practices-inclusion)

Hope this helps!

